# Milk blister that won't go away!!



## DizzyMissLizzy (Jul 1, 2008)

DD had thrush and we were treating, soon after I got a plugged duct, finally that resolved but right after I had a milk blister, that milk blister went away in a few days but a few days after that I got another in the same spot...NOW i've had that milk blister for a good month.

Please share stories, solutions, anything to help!! It's so sore!


----------



## steelmagnolia9 (May 4, 2009)

You may have already seen this, but it has some good info. I had one and used a sterilized needle to lift the skin over it, then did some hand expressing. This worked for me, and haven't had anymore trouble.

http://www.kellymom.com/bf/concerns/mom/nipplebleb.html


----------



## paulamc (Jun 25, 2008)

My thrush/ yeast infection has returned, and I have had what appears to be a milk blister for the last month as well. I think it's thrush related. It doesn't seem to go away despite doing the epsom soaks (just a few times, admittedly) and the needle thing. At the moment I'm focusing on getting rid of the thrush, but maybe I'll try the epsom soak before nursing once in a while too. I'll be interested to see what other replies you get. Sorry I'm not much help!


----------



## RubyOrganique (Aug 23, 2007)

Not sure if this applies because I've always had clogged ducts with my milk blisters, but I've had luck with massaging the breast using castor oil. I use hot packs first, then apply the oil and massage with the goal of pushing milk through the duct where the blister is. Search MDC; that's where I found the idea.

Good luck. I hope you feel better soon.


----------



## Carita (Mar 3, 2008)

i actually had to pop mine with a needle - sweet relief - it came back 2 x, so i put some antifungla and anti inflammatory creams on it after the last time i popped it and it stayed away for good!


----------

